# Robotic Guard



## Achronic (Nov 10, 2014)

Robotic Peacekeeper painting that I did earlier today.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

*Cool*

Very interesting character. I love seeing all the different art forms on this forum.


----------

